# 2am high aaaahh help!



## MrsCLH (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi guys, bs rising to 11.5 by 2am every night, same every night, this is fourth night in a row. Feeling so stressed and frustrated and worried about baby. Don't know what to do. Upped my basal before bed tonight, no difference. I'm on holiday so trying to type this on crappy mobile! With family but not hubby, finding it hard not being with him. Am just in UK so have been able to stick to routine so its not that. Just feel like sobbing! Advice and reassurance badly needed


----------



## sugarfreerach (Jun 30, 2011)

Calm down! Can you call your diabetic team?  I know one lady who had to wake up at certain times in the night to give some short acting but I don't know what to suggest as Im on a pump so its easy for me to adjust my night rates hour by hour. I hope someone can advise x


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jun 30, 2011)

Being preggers must make your blood sugars unpredictable and more prone to change than normal, if you can keep testing and spot patterns then you can only do your best to try and tackle the high with some more insulin, are you on a split dose of background insulin? if so, your before bed dose may need upped, for how long, who knows.....?

The worry you have the baby will always be there but you can only do your best.......


----------



## MrsCLH (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks guys, I'm doing all that already, and I know what to do and why it's happening but everything just feels worse in the middle of the night somehow, especially when you're on your own. Hubby would normally be the voice of reason! I bet it wasnt even high for more than 2 hours but its just the worse feeling in the world when u want to be perfect all the time for your baby!


----------



## rachelha (Jun 30, 2011)

If you were not high for a long time you do not need to worry too much.  This happening a few times will not affect your baby.  How do you know you are this high, are you testing during the night?  Did you do a correction at that point, was your reading of in the morning?

I know how hard it is not to worry about your baby,  ybut ou dont have to acheive perfection for every reading, it is the hba1c that is crucial and if I remember right yours is fantastic.


----------



## MrsCLH (Jun 30, 2011)

I've been waking up for the loo between 2 and 3am and I always test otherwise I end up lying there wondering what my blood is doing. The last 4 nights it's been between 11 and 11.5. I've been correcting with 3 units. The first 2 nights I woke up in the morning between 4 and 5 but the 3rd morning I was 7.7. I've been waiting for 3 instances of out of range bloods before adjusting anything so on the 4th night I upped my basal by 1 unit and it happened again so I took a 4 unit correction and woke up 3.5. Think I'll have to give it another couple of nights for the basal change to tale effect? 

Has anyone else experienced a dramatic increase in insulin requirements quit quickly? Because this week I've been above 9 after breakfast every day and have been increasing bolts by unit every morning from 11 units and will have to take 15 tomorrow cos I was still 8.8 after breakfast this morning with 14 units. Lunches been fine and then tonight after dinner was suddenly 10.4! So I'm going to have to start upping that one from tomorrow!

Hba1c been between 5.2 and 5.6 since I got pregnant but just feeling like I'm losing control! I'm 28 weeks now so could this just be the insulin resistance kicking in all of a sudden? I've got clinic on Tuesday.

Thanks for listening to me rabbit on if you made it this far!


----------



## rachelha (Jun 30, 2011)

I am still listening.  

At 28 weeks it could be insulin resistance kicking in.  I was on huge doses towards by the time I got to the end of my pregnancy, if I remember right my ratios were about 4 times what they were at the start, it was frightening.  Have you become less active, that could also mean you need more insulin.

If you are really worried could you call someone tomorrow to put your mind at rest?


----------



## sugarfreerach (Jul 1, 2011)

Ive found that my meal ratios have differed in the  morning now which was frustrating me as i couldnt bring myself to be so harsh with my insulin but in the end had to just do it! My basals are fine now but i've had about 3 weeks of adjusting to fit.  My morning ratio is now 2:10 instead of 1:10 and having 6 units for 2 weetabix just seemed to much but its working. (im 28 weeks now too)


----------



## MrsCLH (Jul 1, 2011)

Today has been a lot better, didn't shoot up in the night and woke up with a 5.8 this morning. Also post breakfast back within range. Rach, I know what you mean, I am on 16 units for 2 slices of toast which is just ridiculous! I take the same amount at dinner and can eat spaghetti bolognese and garlic bread!

I probably have been less active this week cos I'm on holiday so I'm not getting my usual walks from work to the bus and back and then I usually get a walk at lunch too. Guess I'll have to be careful next week when I get nack into my normal routine.

On a different subject, I've had a weird numb thigh for the last couple of days. It's not painful and I mostly forget about it till I touch it and then it just feels sort of weird, hard to explain! Anyone else had anything like that? Someone suggested it might be baby lying in a position that is affecting circulation? Just one more thing to be anxious about this week!


----------



## rachelha (Jul 5, 2011)

Just wondering how things are now, have they stayed more steady now you are back at work?  Hope your clinic appointment was useful.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 5, 2011)

Get leg checked out - sciatic nerve.  Does your whole leg so you need it to be functional LOL

I have dead bits all over from time to time, stay dead for a year or something then wake up again.  A few years later, another bit goes numb, but I can still feel.  Tisn't neuropathy, the latest theory is old age, but I've had it since my teens!  Fave bits are the outside of either foot and either side of cervical spine.


----------



## MrsCLH (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Rachel - yes, thanks, a lot more steady the last 3 days or so. Diabetologist yesterday didn't even flinch at my readings, said it was perfectly normal for this stage so felt a lot better after seeing him. He said that some women in the clinic are on over 100 units in a single dose! You can't even dial that up in one go on a pen!! Puts my 19 units for breakfast into perspective really 

Heard baby's heartbeat again - really pounding away - obstetrician said baby seems happy in there!

Do you know something, I completely forgot all about my leg!! It has gone completely normal again so I just never thought about it when I was there yesterday! Maybe baby has moved?

x


----------

